# Eko Acoustic Mystery, Does Anyone Know Anything About This Guitar? (with pic)



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Eko Acoustic Mystery, (NEW UPDATES)*

Hey,

I've got an antique Eko Acoustic, I think is a classical model. Nowhere can I find this guitar and there is no serial #. I was told that at either the start or end of a model run, you can find guitars like this from these kind of mfg's. Here's a pic of the guitar. 

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5292/5541973640_f60a81ce65.jpg 

The brass frets and the fret right next the to nut really intrigue me. I'd really appreciate any input on this. Thank-you.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Your first step is to go here and scroll down the the name "EKO"...then start hitting the links provided...

Vintage guitars, luthiers and serial numbers, Earthwood, Eastman, Ehlers Guitars,* Electra, Electrical, Eastman

Generally...brass frets indicate a pre-war acoustic...and the fret next to the nut is called a "zero" fret...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an Eko 12 string. They were made in Italy, their claim to faim is the zero fret and that they made the Vox guitars. The acoustics generally have laminate construction and enormous necks, tend to sound OK and last (mine was made in 1967).

There is a modern production of the same name now, using some but not all of the original esthentics, not sure why though.

Matt


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I have an Eko 12 string. They were made in Italy, their claim to faim is the zero fret and that they made the Vox guitars. The acoustics generally have laminate construction and enormous necks, tend to sound OK and last (mine was made in 1967).
> 
> There is a modern production of the same name now, using some but not all of the original esthentics, not sure why though.
> 
> Matt


I also had an EKO 12 string that was from the 60's. Solidly built from my memory


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

we have one in the family...the EKO Ranger 12...great guitar...if i remember right, it dates to 71...

don't know much about the classical models though


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

I sent Eko Italy an email, but I don't speak Italian so I hope that they have a translator. I'm pretty sure that it's a classical style with the rounded back (like a turtle shell bump in the middle) but cannot find similar styles. I can't even find a pic with a similar model.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've gone through scores of catalogs here...

Fetishguitars.com - Italian Guitars of the Sixties: EKO

There are similar guitars...ones without a slotted headstock...but the bridges are different...or the "eko" is missing on the upper bout of the body...

Can you post a couple of more pics...the headstock and back of the body...and the bolt-on neckplate...???...


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, here's some more pics...
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5296/5543510384_2fe311eb53.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5258/5542921153_1ba244aefe.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5097/5542916091_784ee62ab3.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5542911479_c9fd5aed05.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5251/5542908601_b3eaa05fa0.jpg
I had to replace the machine heads and buttons but hopefully can find original or similar somewhere. I hope these pics provide a bit more detail. Thanks again.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I see what you mean by turtleback...










This bridge is unusual...but definitely for steel strings as opposed to nylon strings...










The solid headstock as opposed to a slotted peghead definitely rules out nylon strings too...










Lots of acoustics here...

Fetishguitars.com - Italian Guitars of the Sixties: EKO


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

@ jimihendrix,
First, lemme thank you for all your help. I've been everywhere and looked at everything...I can't find squat. lol. I apologize for the photo links....flickr/yahoo is super glitchy 78% of the time lmao. So many different models and nothing even jibes. I found a 'toy' Eko electric with a similar bridge, the same except for the rivets...and that's the closest I've found so far.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

This particular Eko, isn't in my 1967 Eko full product line catalog. There are two models that are close, but not identical. I suspect that yours is a later model from the 70's or 80's. Especially with that bridge because during the 60's Eko mainly used Mahogany for bridges. Good luck.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a heck of a lot like the "Studio L" model on this page...minus the "eko" on the body...and a different bridge...

http://www.fetishguitars.com/html/eko/catalogues/70-71/15.html

It does have the same bridge as this toy guitar....

http://www.fetishguitars.com/html/eko/acoustic/eko_ringo.html


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

It's very close to the guitar with the same bridge. The original buttons and heads were quite different than the ones I had to replace them with. The buttons were a relly old, brittle/cracked, yellowed plastic - the antique kind, can't remember what it's called...celluoid or something. The heads were the open-geared kind. I figure that it's at least 20-25+ years old. The body has a nice bowing out from the string tension below the bridge, lol. Then there's the brass frets. I wonder what years they produced miniture/toy guitars with brass frets and a fleur-de-les pattern. You can't see it in the other pic I posted but the face on the body also has 'birds-eye' marks in the wood...like that 'birds-eye' maple furniture you can get. I can post more shots if anyone wants to see it, also I don't have the original heads and buttons because the idiot that put them on for me threw out the old ones.


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, I finally got a confirmation email from Ekoguitars.it so now I hope it's just a matter of time until they get back to me!


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

...ok...day three...no info from Eko yet....can't wait much longer....arrg. lol. I really hope that they actually do get back!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

do the guitar fetish website thing and send an e-mail to jack mischal (or what ever is the link shown)........he will eventually contact you and then you can communicate with him.........I recently invited him to visit the forum...........hopefully he will and hopefully respond to some recent threads..........ps....I need a neck for a J45-1, 1965 model...........6 string..........these guitars are like diamonds in the rough............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooray for Eko getting back to me. I've been in contact with Salvatore Curcio, Export Manager - EKO Division, and sent the same pics that are posted here. I'm a little excited but his response to my question as to figuring out what the model is was "It won’t be easy !". He told me that he would forward the pics to his team there and hopefully someone can recognize the guitar. I am still waiting for the guy from fetishguitar to get back to me, so maybe he has a few ideas. Thanks for that Gerry(RIFF WRATH).


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok...you won't believe it. Mr. Curcio from Eko says it's probably a P2 model of some sort from '62 or '63. I just replied to him and asked why the style variations and not in any catalogues, so I wonder what he'll say. He gave me these links.

Fetishguitars.com - Italian Guitars of the Sixties: EKO

Fetishguitars.com - Italian Guitars of the Sixties: EKO 

Still waiting for the fetishguitar site guy to get back.


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, so now I'm a bit excited....here's Mr. Curcio's latest email to me
"Just now i’m getting a reply from one of the R&D managers that was working at eko since the very first days in the 60’s.
He is saying that this was propably a special production for some market, half way derived from the L series, you can find it on the fetishguitars website. That’s propably the reason it’s not on any catalogue.

Regards.

Salvatore Curcio

Export Manager - EKO Division

Eko Music Group SpA"

This kinda makes me wonder how to get original heads and buttons....any suggestions?


----------



## Quigi (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting for input from fetishguitars. Hopefully this will help narrow it down. possibly...


----------

